# Toro PowerShift 1232 Auger gear oil



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

searched in google and a lot of the same unanswered questions came up... couldnt find any info here, maybe its buried?

can you guys help me with changing the gear oil on my 1232?
the unit works great (hand me down from Dad) but it prob hasnt been looked after in ages.

changing the oil and spark plug will be easy enough but the specs for the auger are *85w-95 GL-5 or 6, non synthetic*... that oil weight is almost impossible to find. this thing cant use more than a cup? should i even bother? what gear oil should i put in this?

Thanks guys,
Kevin


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's how I did it on mine:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-826-auger-gearbox-fluid-change-pictures.html


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

85w90 gear oil


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

85-90 it is then, easy enough, thanks guys for your help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

80/90 weight non synthetic. the seals will not hold the sin stuff.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

this okay?
im pretty sure its non-synthetic 
Liqui Moly (1404) 85W-90 GL-5 High Pressure Gear Oil - 500 ml


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NFC1BM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

B737 said:


> this okay?
> im pretty sure its non-synthetic
> Liqui Moly (1404) 85W-90 GL-5 High Pressure Gear Oil - 500 ml
> 
> ...


yeah that will work. auto stores are cheaper just throwing that 1 out there.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

thanks gents
got the motor oil changed out today, was a little tricky getting the level just right. will change the spark plug, and auger oil this week. adjusted the carb (i think) it seems to be happier. old oil came out pretty ugly.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Best way to put in the right amount of oil is to stick to what the manual says (fluid volume specs). That's how I did it in mine, both the engine oil and auger gear fluid. Get yourself a funnel with a long flexible spout for future engine oil changes... makes filling a whole lot easier. I got me one for about $10 locally.

For the auger gear fluid, I actually put in a tad more than the specs call for by tilting the blower backwards a bit during fill up. I used axle stands under the auger housing to do that. The tilted back position allows for more oil/fluid to enter without over filling. 

A bit more fluid in gears is always a good thing, without over doing it of course (when there's a bit more of it, it stays cleaner longer and also is better at cooling hard working gears). I used a similar trick to fill up the diffs on my trucks for routine maintenance a few years ago.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

thanks guys for the help here.
i took the plug out of the gear box, nothing came out.. once i tipped the machine up on its nose fluid emptied. looked thick and gnarly. 

the liqui moly container was cool cause it has a built in fill tube that fits the opening so no funnel needed. i rested the machine skids on a 2x4 which allowed for a touch more fluid as posted earlier. ran the machine with its new spark plug, adjusted carb, new fluids and it doesnt seem too different but maybe a little smoother. ran the auger for 20 minutes or so, no signs of leaks or seeps (crossing fingers).

foolishly cleaned the exhaust manifold and muffler with sand paper and painted it with high temp 1200 degree brake caliper paint... it boiled off in just a few seconds  was worth a shot though lol looked nice for a day 

old gear oil on left, not much came out.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Kind of weird that this little fluid comes out and yet there are no leaks. Mine was the same, except that the fluid I had coming out was very thick, almost like peanut butter (as another member accurately pointed out in the thread I've made).

My personal belief is that the fluid thickens and thus loses volume over time... or perhaps gets burned up by the gears as they spin and get hot? In any case, I had the same thing happen and after putting in new fluid, no leaks (thankfully). Go figure.

Congrats on gettin 'er done!


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thought this might help you and anyone else with the gearbox oil question


----------

